# Trek Emonda ALR



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I thought I would post a few photos of my 62cm Emonda ALR. Full 105. Vision Wheelset. Easton EA90 stem (0 degree). Specialized Hover bar. FSA Carbon seatpost. 

Easily running Gatorskin 28mm.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Good looking bike! Where are you riding it too?


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks. My route goes from paved road, to bike path, to chip/seal, to pothole rough country dirt/gravel type stuff. I was between the Domane and the Emonda. So far so good.


----------



## BelgianHammer (Apr 10, 2012)

acckids said:


> Thanks. My route goes from paved road, to bike path, to chip/seal, to pothole rough country dirt/gravel type stuff. I was between the Domane and the Emonda. So far so good.


Hi acckids,

I really like what you've done with your bike. First, imho, Trek has hit a home run with the 300 ALU series. And when you add little touches like you've done, well, the bike is not only a fast race-worthy bike, it also becomes a Domane when you need it to. Anyhow, I've the exact same bike as you, save for colour and you got the better components. I posted in the this section beside yours, trying to give feedback that people can not only fit 28mm tires but also put on the SKS Raceblade Longs. I couldn't get over the number of people I had found on different forums (and even Trek's site) saying they couldn't fit 28mm tires alone. As you well know, the frame does. The only thing I can figure is they were trying to fit 28mm tires on the new, wider internal rims (past the 17.5mm internal width of the Bontrager TLR's that come with the bike). If that is the case, I can confirm 28mm tires will rub the sides of the rear triangle & also the fork under any sort of power and/or standing.

Anyhow, great bike you have. I was wondering if I could pick your brain and maybe ask ya a few things.

Background: I am 6'2, more legs than upper torso, but not so bad a difference I look weird (haha). I have cervical neck issues from a bad accident (many, many years ago) where I was hit head on by a wayward driver, so there's that to account for. Also, getting in my middle 50s, and my young body isn't what it used to be. In essence, I ride with almost no drop from the seat to the bars. I'll bend my elbows when I need to get low for some minutes until I can't do it, and need to sit back up. Then, wash, rinse, repeat for a few hundred times during the ride.

My questions, if you don't mind, revolve around the following:

-----I constantly wonder about going from a size 58 frame all the way up to the 62 (like yours). Why? Well, the reach is not that different, and suddenly I get a way bigger headtube where I don't have to use a 45 degree stem riser (you can see it in my thread's pics). I like that your bike has little drop too, yet you're able to use a regular Easton90 stem. So,

a) can I ask how tall you are? Your inseam (I'm 34"). 

b) What is the current middle-BB (or pedal) length to the top of your seat?

c) I'm curious, your seatpost has 25mm setback, correct? Yet in the pic, your seat is pretty far forward in the rails. Did you do this to get the possible benefit/comfort of carbon in a seatpost? Do you notice the benefit over a nice alu seatpost (say, like a 25mm setback Fizik Cryano R3 alu post)? 

d) Related to the carbon post, what is your body weight (I'm 190-200 lbs depending on time of season). Have you had any problems with the post slipping on any terrain and had to re-adjust when you've gotten home? If not, what seatpost clamp are you using? First off, it looks fantastic since it matches the stem spacer----a gorgeous detail in my opinion  I just get worried that at my weight I should stay away from carbon, not because it'll break, but because of post slippage given the nasty terrain I sometimes encounter here (live in Belgium, and, well, everything you've heard about this place is true----the straight up pave sections, and, worse, the numerous pave-attempted-to-smooth-over-with-a-small-layer-of-asphalt (just creates a mess and danger) long road sections, are unlike anything I've ever encountered riding around the world. Up in Northern Belgium it is not so bad, in southern Belgium & northern France, it's a constant battle and a##-kicking.

e) Out of sheer curiosity, what is the length from the tip of your saddle to the middle of your bars? I just want a frame of reference based on your pic and your height. I am at 55.5cm with a normal 280mm long seat. 

f) the Specialized Hover Handlebar. First, many thanks for posting that. I honestly never knew about them, read about them yesterday after reading your post, and I am sold. Ordering them for all 3 of my bikes, as that extra 15mm of rise would make all the difference to me (_and also allow me to remove at least one spacer, which is a big deal to me in trying to make any front-end "less twitchy"_). Can I ask, is there anything about the bars that you found yourself asking questions about (things fitting on it, it fitting into stems, shape, wrapping them, etc)?


Thank you if you take the time to answer these questions, it would be a huge favor. Again, great bike (and thanks for the Specialized Hover Bars headsup).


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

....... I was wondering if I could pick your brain and maybe ask ya a few things.

Background: I am 6'2, more legs than upper torso, but not so bad a difference I look weird (haha). I have cervical neck issues from a bad accident (many, many years ago) where I was hit head on by a wayward driver, so there's that to account for. Also, getting in my middle 50s, and my young body isn't what it used to be. In essence, I ride with almost no drop from the seat to the bars. I'll bend my elbows when I need to get low for some minutes until I can't do it, and need to sit back up. Then, wash, rinse, repeat for a few hundred times during the ride.

My questions, if you don't mind, revolve around the following:

-----I constantly wonder about going from a size 58 frame all the way up to the 62 (like yours). Why? Well, the reach is not that different, and suddenly I get a way bigger headtube where I don't have to use a 45 degree stem riser (you can see it in my thread's pics). I like that your bike has little drop too, yet you're able to use a regular Easton90 stem. So,

a) can I ask how tall you are? Your inseam (I'm 34"). ..... I'm like you. I'm 6'2(1/2) but my cycling inseam is 36 so I have a longer inseam that you. Short torso with average arms. I am always between a 60cm and a 62cm. I need the top tube of the 60cm but the stack height of the 62cm. I don't race so I always go a size up and opt for a shorter stem (90mm). The short stem has never caused me any problems although I don't go down a hill at 50mph. 

b) What is the current middle-BB (or pedal) length to the top of your seat? 82.5

c) I'm curious, your seatpost has 25mm setback, correct? Yet in the pic, your seat is pretty far forward in the rails. Did you do this to get the possible benefit/comfort of carbon in a seatpost? Do you notice the benefit over a nice alu seatpost (say, like a 25mm setback Fizik Cryano R3 alu post)? ..........I believe it is a 20mm seatback. I can't really tell the difference between alum and this carbon seatpost. I like to think the carbon gives a little more than the alum but that is probably more in my head. The seat is positioned pretty much in the center of the markings on the rails. Looking at the picture it does look like it is pushed forward. 

d) Related to the carbon post, what is your body weight (I'm 190-200 lbs depending on time of season). Have you had any problems with the post slipping on any terrain and had to re-adjust when you've gotten home? If not, what seatpost clamp are you using? First off, it looks fantastic since it matches the stem spacer----a gorgeous detail in my opinion  I just get worried that at my weight I should stay away from carbon, not because it'll break, but because of post slippage given the nasty terrain I sometimes encounter here (live in Belgium, and, well, everything you've heard about this place is true----the straight up pave sections, and, worse, the numerous pave-attempted-to-smooth-over-with-a-small-layer-of-asphalt (just creates a mess and danger) long road sections, are unlike anything I've ever encountered riding around the world. Up in Northern Belgium it is not so bad, in southern Belgium & northern France, it's a constant battle and a##-kicking....... I go 190lbs but I am easy on my components overall. I put the carbon paste on the seatpost along with a Salsa seatclamp and have had no issues at all. Once I got the saddle height correct, I have never touched it. 

e) Out of sheer curiosity, what is the length from the tip of your saddle to the middle of your bars? I just want a frame of reference based on your pic and your height. I am at 55.5cm with a normal 280mm long seat. ............ 55.8

f) the Specialized Hover Handlebar. First, many thanks for posting that. I honestly never knew about them, read about them yesterday after reading your post, and I am sold. Ordering them for all 3 of my bikes, as that extra 15mm of rise would make all the difference to me (_and also allow me to remove at least one spacer, which is a big deal to me in trying to make any front-end "less twitchy"_). Can I ask, is there anything about the bars that you found yourself asking questions about (things fitting on it, it fitting into stems, shape, wrapping them, etc)?............ I am sold on the bars myself. Not a fan of Specialized but they do make good "contact" point equipment. I like the looks of them. I like the flat part of the bars. The drops. The transition from handlebar to shifter hoods. I was worried about accessories but I can attach my front light and bell. The extra 15mm makes a difference in a good way. Wrapping was normal and no problems


Thank you if you take the time to answer these questions, it would be a huge favor. Again, great bike (and thanks for the Specialized Hover Bars headsup).[/QUOTE]

Good questions. Questions that I have had too. Unfortunately I have spent a lot of money making my "fit" work. I even went for a professional fit and it was of no benefit.


----------



## BelgianHammer (Apr 10, 2012)

acckids said:


> .......
> 
> Good questions. Questions that I have had too. Unfortunately I have spent a lot of money making my "fit" work. I even went for a professional fit and it was of no benefit.


Really appreciate, acckids, you taking the time to read and answer those questions. After going thru your replies, I've decided I'm going to go ahead & purchase another Emonda ALR 300 frame (the black frame), and this time I am going to get size 62 to get the stack I've always been yearning for. Tired of the riser 45 degree stems from Avenir I've always been using on any 58 and/or 60 size frame 

I was already going to get another Emonda 300 Alpha alu, as I cannot believe how the one I bought a few months ago continues to ride. This frame is just amazing to me, 30+ years in the saddle (a lot of those racing in the 90s & early 2000s), and once I had left those alu bricked tube bikes of the 90s, never ever thought in my right mind I'd be back on one. All I know is, in my mind, there is not a sliver of difference between a high-end carbon frame and this Trek Emonda 300 Alu frame, each with the same components on it. In fact, to me there is more 'punch' in the alu Emonda, because when you want to go, there is no wasted effort in translating power to the pedals & whatever drivetrain one is using.

As far as fit issues, your last sentence resonates loud & clear with me. I was one of the those that when they race, you could throw me on anything & I would make my body adapt & just go. But, then, in early 2000s, a driver over here, while I was out on a training ride, decided to see what I'd look like as a hood ornament---a head-on hood ornament no less. Since then, it's always been a struggle. I learned way back then I need serious stack, and I need relatively short reach, as my among other things, the ole cervical section was permanently damaged. Irritiated me that people (read: fitters and so-called trained fitters) didn't have a clue in the world. It all came down to me, and countless experimentation to find an avenue for lessening pain. The more upright bikes of the past several years have proved a godsend. And the companies releasing components (like the Specialized Hover Bar) have also been a godsend.

Anyhow, thanks again. Can't wait till the new 62" Emonda 300 ALU frame gets in....going to build it up with Ultegra, stay with rim (no disc) built wheels, White Industries hubs (always wanted a pair), just not sure if I will build my own wheels again (using Brandon's great BikeHubStore) or maybe go with the support of Boyd in Greenville. We spend our summers with my sister in and around Greenville, I really like the riding there, and keep a bike there. Riding up towards Asheville, and also doing the Ceasar's Head loop, and/or Paris Mountain goofery, is great fun for me. I had to smile when i saw your RBR name: "acckids". Mine have already informed me they are going to college in the ACC, specifically one of the ones in the Carolinas  Gonna hurt since they will consider us "out-of-state' no matter what we do.

Thanks again, and be safe riding! Enjoy that gorgeous bike of yours. When i get this new one built up, I'll come back & post pictures of it. But I am pretty certain it won't look as good as yours----like I said, the understated elegance with those little touches makes yours look both fastly fearsome & also a dream to ride.


----------

